# Amplificador STK 412 (duda transformador)



## belpmx (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola quiero armar este amplificador, más preciso el stk421-040 o el 421-030 (todo depende de la fuente de poder)...
Leí la hoja de datos pero no le entendí del todo, maneja dos voltajes...Vh y Vl.... y no tengo idea ni que es... más que nada la fuente de poder no se si sea suficiente, es de 24-0-24 (3 o 5 amp aun  no me ha confirmado el vendedor), en la hoja de datos dan el puente rectificador... pero de igual forma aparecen los dos puentes...
Por favor alguien que me ayude y me diga si el transformador me es suficiente....

Dejo la hoja de datos...
¡¡Gracias!


----------



## agualuz (Ene 14, 2009)

Este circuito, es un amplificador clase H, este enlace explica el funcionamiento de este tipo de amplificador:

http://fors.doctorproaudio.com/messages/21103.html


----------



## belpmx (Ene 14, 2009)

agualuz dijo:
			
		

> Este circuito, es un amplificador clase H, este enlace explica el funcionamiento de este tipo de amplificador:
> 
> http://fors.doctorproaudio.com/messages/21103.html



Hola, gracias por el dato, no sabía, lo voy a leer

Mil gracias, saludos


----------

